# Any Recomendations for Holidays near Faro Airport



## Berberis (25 Apr 2012)

Hi Thinking of going to Portugal for a change this summer holidays. 
Have gone to Spain and Majorca the past 4 summers.
This year the crew is smaller, as the older children/adults are doing their own thing, so its just My wife, myself and our youngest (12 yr old girl)

Any recomendations for somewhere that would have a swimming pool, night time entertainment, (shows bingo etc. Harmless fun) near a beach for the odd day stroll/trip. 
Never been to Portugal before so any advice greatly appreciated.
Hoping to travel the last 2 weeks of August


----------



## Shawady (26 Apr 2012)

The only time I was in Portugal we flew into Faro and stayed in Albuferia. From memory, it's about a 45 minute drive from the airport. the old town in Albuferia is nice. We stayed about a mile outside in Santa Eulalia. Nice beach there.


----------



## Berberis (26 Apr 2012)

Thanks for that. I will look it up.


----------



## Slim (26 Apr 2012)

Berberis said:


> Hi Thinking of going to Portugal for a change this summer holidays.
> Have gone to Spain and Majorca the past 4 summers.
> This year the crew is smaller, as the older children/adults are doing their own thing, so its just My wife, myself and our youngest (12 yr old girl)
> 
> ...


 
The coast westwards from Faro is pretty much wall to wall resorts, from cheap to expensive. I have stayed in Praia de Rocha many years ago. Great beach, many steps to it but lots of apartments and restaurants etc. Many deals to be had there. A bit built up now. Villamoura is about 20 minutes from Faro. It is beside/attached to with Quarteira. Many write it off as a golfers' resort but it has everything for a family holiday as well. Good beaches, marina (nice to look at the boats) and nearby quarteira has a lovely promenade. Albufeira is very built up but has all the facilities of a busy resort. Not to everyone's taste. Further west is Alvor, sounds lovely have not been there and Lagos, popular and a bit more upmarket. Great country. Go for it.


----------



## WindUp (26 Apr 2012)

Alvor is a lovely fishing town - really nice restaurants & beach --- it does not have the resorty feel that a lot of the algarve does. do not go there for the night life though!


----------



## IsleOfMan (28 Apr 2012)

[broken link removed]

Any interest in this?


----------



## Berberis (28 Apr 2012)

IsleOfMan said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> Any interest in this?


 
Spotted it this morning thanks. Unfortunately it cannot be used July or August and we wanted to go in August if possible


----------



## IsleOfMan (29 Apr 2012)

Pity. I rented an apartment in the resort of Lagos a few years back and it was a lovely place. We got the local train from the tiny Faro train station that took over an hour to get there. The fare was about €6 a head each way. You can go off on boat trips from the harbour.


----------



## Homer (3 May 2012)

I absolutely love Alvor (so much so that I bought an apartment there a few years back) and I go there three or four times a year.  It's about an hour from Faro airport and has a great beach and lots of very nice and relatively inexpensive restaurants.  There are a number of bars with live music, karaoke, etc, but no night clubs.

It's an old fishing village that has retained a lot of its charm.  There are quite a lot of apartments and hotels on the outskirts of the village, but it's nowhere near as overdeveloped as a lot of other resorts.

You should check out the Alvor forum on TripAdvisor to see whether you like the sound of the place.

Regards
Homer


----------



## joer (3 May 2012)

My wife and I have gone to Vilamoura for the last few years and love it. It is only about 20 mins from Airport which even by taxi is about 15 euro. Have no intrest in beach,but there are lots of lovely restaurants and bars if you like. Check the Apartments and Hotels on Alpharooms which is our preference,for value.

There are restaurants on the Marina and there are less expensive ones behiend the Marina.


----------



## Berberis (3 May 2012)

Cheers for all the replies folks. Really appreciate it.


----------



## mykebob (24 Aug 2012)

Portugal is a nice place to travel and to have fun. This place has many much to enjoy and visit. I was there last year in the summer with friends and we enjoyed a lot. There are many hotels and resorts where you can stay. You will find out accommodation near the beach easily and chose than according to your choice and comfort.


----------

